# This kid is good!



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Found this video of an 11 year old kid.  He's fast.
[yt]5YuyFIbSu1A&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Sep 9, 2008)

Fast for sure but he has to make sure there is adequate power within those strikes


----------



## skoundrelyo (Oct 1, 2008)

Fast, but ****** guard.  If one were to slip/evade, he'd be open for a hook


----------



## zacthechef (Oct 18, 2008)

ohh bad guard blah blah haha
FFS hes 11
pretty sure hes the fastest/best 11 yr old iv ever seen.
sif be all critical...
*know it all voice* "hmm yeh he's alright but he's guard is a little weak and he has bad posture on his back foot."
stfu this kid would maul a bear.


----------

